# Growing algae for mbunas (PICS)



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

SO this is a thread for those who are considering growing algae on rock and driftwood for their mbuna to graze on in their aquarium which is very fun to watch. I wasnt able to find out exactly how to do it ont he web so with trial and error *** found a way that works and thought id share with my friends on the forum here!
Ill first start by saying that the first method i used was a biiiiiigggg fail and ended up with a tank overrun with that blackish algae which isnt the green stuff i was going for. Looked a bit like this but much worse and covered my sand,decor and glass. Took 3 hous to clean out the tank after.....









After that i found a new strategy that works quite well so far. Get a large clear plastic container and fill it half-3/4 with aquarium water (depends how large i gues). After that I added plant fertalizer; about the recomended dose for 50 gal aquarium. Add the deiftwood or rocks.Cover the container and place it outside where it is likely to get the most sunlight. Leave it for a few days and then dose with fertalizer again, perhaps a little less than the first time.
It will start to turn greenish and will eventually end up like this:

















This is the fertalizer I used









Once the water has good algae growth it'll take a bit longer for it to really attach itself to the rocks and wood. After a week and a bit it should come out looking something like this. And you only really see how green it looks once its back in your tank

















Hope someone out there will find this useful :thumb: I sure know I could have used it. Lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks pretty cool. I wonder how long the algae will stay green for. Let us know?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it will stay green, long enough to get eaten.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

hahaha you were right *Floridagirl *. They nearly ate all of it overnight. Its less than half it was but still has a green tint. It was definitely worth it though, I know they like it and its great watching they graze off of it. I think ill keep a couple flat rocks that ill keep putting back into the bin to grow more algae then put it back in the main aquarium. Fun side project. Maybe ill try putting some algae in the main tank and see what happens...


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Free food!


----------

